# Cleveland Point Brisbane



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

I don't know if anybody is interested in fishing the Red Beacon just off the Lighthouse on Cleveland point. Not very far out and if you get there early enough before the winds get up you would get a good few hours in.

Otherwise I'm up for suggestions.


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

i'm thinking of heading out in the arvo, down soth in the bay. no firm plans yet, but i need to wet a line


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

hey zone , my brother in law and I are taking our tempos out for a test "run" as we have bodgied an electric on the back and have to check weights, balances etc...but whether it works or not we are going for a paddle in tingalpa creek [putting in at thornside ramp] and going to fish for flatty and whatever we can find tomorrow morn[sun] . The wind will be blowing quite severe from the s-se even early in the morn[this morn was bad as well ] and cleveland point will almost definately be unworkable . We are not launching till 7am as the tide will be 1/2 in by then . Good luck wherever your nose takes you , but be careful if going "out" , sse over 15knots can bring some bad chop on the bay down here .


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

I'll keep that in mind, thanks.


----------

